# Tunisian Shoot out with Salafist Terrorists



## pegasus (Jan 17, 2007)

News Link

Unreported by most Western media, it appears that Tunisian authorities have dismantled a serious terrorist threat against Western interests (mostly embassies) in the North African country.


----------

